# hms stalker on fire



## x7 dave

looks like hms stalker is on fire in pounds scrapyard.not sure yet but can see thick black smoke coming from that area,i posted on facebook and someone said its pounds yard thats gone up.they are currently cutting it up with blow torches so big possiblity.


----------



## Boatman25

Save them some work then


----------



## x7 dave

it was an old tank filled with old tyres the kids set up in flames,not stalker this time.


----------



## chadburn

Scrap men frequently blame this type of incident on kid's as it saves manual stripping cost's as they only want the wire core.


----------

